# [PF]Cruel skies IC



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

You enter the Desert Rose, a run down tavern dominating the landscape in Traders Rest. It is a two story building with a barroom on the ground floor and bedrooms on the top level. The top floor provides a good view of the entire settlement from the front of the building.

The settlement itself consist of eight buildings beside the tavern, all placed in a semi-circle around a large oasis. There is a stable, a crafthouse housing leatherworkers, carpenters and the like, a storehouse and the Trackers guildhouse. The rest of the buildings are homes to the few families residing there permanently.

The Rose's barroom is allready quite full, as a merchants caravan arrived earlier in the day. The merchant and his helpers is occupying their own table, a group of hired caravan guards has commandeered another. A man and a woman in worn hot weather clothing sits at the bar, members of the Trackers guild relaxing after a job, or perhaps out to score clients.

The last table is occupied by an immense man eating meat and vegetables with the manners of a wolf. He is dressed in the garments of the local nomadic tribes, but is strangely clean, and his clothes seem to have been washed the same day.

Those of you skilled at traveling the desert know a sandstorm is on its way. Local crafstmen are hurrying to finish up the days work so they can get inside and close their shutters. The employees of the Rose are getting ready to lock the tavern doors and windows, and noone will be allowed outside once the storm starts.

[sblock=OOC]I'll let everyone introduce themselves before the tavern locks down for the night. Then you can talk amongst yourselves and with the NPCs until we are ready to begin the adventure proper.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Tyrien ensures that her horse, Buck, is properly taken care of in the settlement's stable, giving him a reassuring pat and scratch on his neck. Taking the saddle bag with the important items, she leaves the tent and her bedroll behind, and then refills her waterskins.

Wrapping her hot weather cloak around her, she eyes the weather warily, "It looks to about to really blow, Shar.  Hopefully the inn won't mind you staying indoors.  Let's go."

The Lion follows along beside her as she crosses the open space between the buildings, drawing the usual wary glances at the sight.  Pausing to slap  as much dust off her clothes as she can, Tyrien opens the door to the Desert Rose and slips inside.  Making her way to the bar to request a bowl, a mug of ale, and inquire about a room.

She pours some water into the bowl for the young lioness and then sips her ale.  Having another thought, she inquires after the availability of milk and towel.

While she waits for an answer, Tyrien nods a casual greeting to the couple sitting at the bar nearby.  "Are, you with the Trackers Guild that I have heard about?"
___________________________________________





Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

The barkeep wrinkles his nose at the lion, but says nothing. He shouts to the back room to bring out a bottle of milk.

"True" says the man at the bar. "Id ask if you needed an escort heading out, but you look like you can handle yourself. Kai is my name, and this is my lovely wife Erin." "Pleased to meet you." the woman chimes in. "Don't worry about the beast, the Rose has housed animals before. A few of the guilds members train coyotes.

You seem to have come here alone, else we would have heard about you from our colleagues. So what're you asking about the guild for?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanking the barkeep for the milk and towel, Tyrien uses the towel to soak up the rest of the water from the bowl.  Shar had already finished half of it.  She pours the milk into the empty bowl for the lioness to begin lapping that up too.  Using the damp towel, she begins wiping down Shar to get most of the dust out of her fur.

During this time she answers the married couple, "I am Tyrien e'Drianne and this is Sharliel. Cannot say that I came here alone can I, Shar was with me and so was Buck."

"I am a capable adventurer and can usually find my way around without getting lost.  I was in Vhol this morning and thought I should come here and look for opportunities.  If there were none, I figure I could offer my services to the tracker's Guild in the meantime."

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 2, 2010)

The woman looks suspicious, while her housbands eyes widen. "You were in Vhol this morning? Without a tracker to guide you, thats a feat for the history books! Did you hear that, Erin?" "Yes, quite impressive. Now, you'd have to go to Carani if you're looking for mercenary work, and the guild don't hire many wetlanders. Still, we could put in a good word for you. If what you say is true, you'd have no trouble with the admissions trial. What d'you think Kai?"

The man thinks for a second. "Tell you what. You can come with us on our next job. If you like it, you can apply as soon as we arrive. If not, you'll be in the big city anyway, so you'll have no trouble finding something else. Sounds good?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2010)

Giving Shar some good, pleasurable scratching around the ears and neck, Tyrien listens to the couple's suspicion and offer.  At the incredulity of the man, she begins to think they were lucky indeed to make it that fast without incident.  Perhaps Ketephys was looking out for her today.  

With her words answering their comments, but in actuality talking to the lioness Tyrien says, "I am skilled, but perhaps we were pretty lucky, eh?  Of course, we weren't really in the city proper, just this side of the city, on the outskirts.  And Buck moves pretty well, he was bread for the desert, right Shar?"

Turning back to the couple she continues, "If you don't mind, can you tell me more about this job you mentioned."

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

"I'm interested too" says the half-orc walking up to the bar. He sits down and orders a drink.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Theres not much to say. See the idiots who fill up the barroom tonight? They all belong to the same caravan, led by one merchant Farsil. He's the fellow in the fancy rags." Erin points at a man by the closest table, dressed in expensive silks and jewelry. "Well, most of them anyway. We're hired to make sure they make it all the way to Carani without getting lost, driving through orc territory or scaring up any monsters their guards can't chase away. I'm sure Farsil wouldn't mind a little extra security. Anyway, we leave tomorrow morning. I'll explain things to him tonight, you just meet up with the caravan before it leaves. Shouldn't be too hard, the way they're drinking they won't be ready to leave before noon."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 4, 2010)

The large human finishes eating, wipes his mouth with a large, hairy hand and belches. Seeing the half-orc join the group at the bar and overhearing something about a caravan leaving in the morning, Throrg raises and goes over to join them. "Throrg go Carani. Throrg good guard, have big sword. Throrg go with caravan?"


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

"Would there be one place more?", Elerion chimes in. The half-elf had sat quietly in a corner, tuning his lute. "While I don't have as big a sword as ... Throrg, was it? I am certain that some music at the campfire at night and an additional pair of eyes during the travels at day might be of use." 

He pats the shortbow hanging from his chair. "And if need be, I am not too bad a shot."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Suddenly surrounded by two large males that have joined in her conversation brings a a slight frown to Tryien's face.  She had to quickly move to pick up Shar's tail before the rude half-orc nearly steps on it.  And then she nearly backs into the big human that came up behind her.

Her hands on Shar somewhat protectively, but also for her own comfort she says to her companion, "Hear that, Shar?  More fools to deal with, sometimes I wonder why we leave the wilderness."  The cat licks a paw, clearly unconcerned, except her tail is twitching as she picks up on Tyrien's discomfort.

Turning back to the couple, Tyrien continues, "Thank you for the introduction. I suppose this big guy and that one there are good at scaring off monsters and the like.  You might as well put in a good word for them too."

Whirling around as another male speaks about joining this caravan guarding thing, _Another archer, but a string plucker to boot._  Looking at Erin, she shrugs as if to say, 'Why not.'

_<<Edit: I was drafting as Padriegh posted, so I added more.>>_
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2010)

A slight man seated at the bar nearby looks up from his plate and glass at the others gathering near the woman with the lion.

He had been seated there for some time, reflecting upon his journey so far through the desert.  It had been only a short time since he abandoned his master's side to stake out on his own -- after realizing that it seemed his master was more interested in studying _him_ than instructing him....

"I don't suppose their is space for one more?"

"I am travelling south and realize that there is safety in numbers."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Truer words were never spoken!" Kai chimes in. He's getting a little tipsy, and greets the newcomers with broad smiles and generous handshakes. "The more the merrier!"

Erin looks at her husband and sighs. "You may join, all of you. However, you will need to bring provisions for yourself. I believe you can buy them here, or from the caravan. I assume you all have horses? If not, I'll talk to Farsil, hear if he has some room left on one of his wagons. He'll only be pleased with more security. Just be sure to get out of bed before we leave." 

The walls start creaking slightly. Soon the sandstorm will be upon the settlement, and the air outside will turn into poison. The bartender leaves his post to one of the maids and walks over to the entrance. He sticks his head out the door and yells for the people outside to get in before he locks the doors for the night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Tyrien continues wiping off the dust and dirt from the desert, helping Shar finish her bath.  She speaks again to the lioness, "Well, we apparently have quite the pride building, neh?  We should be okay as long as they don't step on your tail.  You hungry?... Me too."

Turning back to Erin with a knowing eye roll about the antics of men and their drink, Tyrien replies, "I have Buck."

She orders some food from the barkeep, hoping they have some good meat.  Shar is hungry and the girl ranger is too.  Seeing two empty chairs with the half-elf tuning a lute she indicates that she will wait for the food there.  

Tyrien picks up the empty bowl and the rest of the milk and then heads to the corner, "Mind if Shar and I join you.  I am Tyrien e'Drianne."  Not really waiting for permission, she sets the bowl on the table, filling it will the rest of the milk and sets her pack in the corner.  She _umphs_ as she helps boost Shar onto a chair so the lioness can drink from her bowl.  

Sitting down herself in the other chair, Tyrien has put the awkwardly perched lioness between the herself and lute tuner.  She casually uses the damp towel to wipe some of the dirt from her face, but doesn't seem to ever notice or get the smudge on the tip of her nose.

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2010)

As the party seems to be breaking up, Throrg moves back to his table. Addressing the half orc, he says "Throrg have table. You want seat?"

Listening to the wind rising and watching the bartender look up as the sandstorm hits, Throrg isn't particularly worried. he's lived with sandstorms all his life and although they are dangerous, they're survivable if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 5, 2010)

"Elerion Willowsong, travelling troubadour, at your service", Elerion says with a smile and a bow. "That is quite a kitten you have there", he adds after mustering Shar for a second. "Has she been following you for long?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

Tyrien ruffles the fur on Shar's head playfully, and speaks to the lioness in a tone similar to a mother speaking to a small child, "Hear that Shar? He thinks you are a little kitty."

Turning back to Elerion, she answers without any evasion, "Not too long, just about 4-5 moons. We have spent most of that time in the plains around Vhol. Do you know any good limericks?" She nods to his lute when she asks the question.

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 6, 2010)

Elerion smiles. "Alas, Limericks are not really my forte. But maybe an Elven ballad from the far West or a drinking song from the merchant cities of the South might be to your liking?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2010)

Tyrien scratches the fur under Shar's jar and the lioness purrs a little, "What kind of songs do you think he sings for kitties drinking milk?"

Looking over to Elerion, she suggests, "Drinking songs, not my thing.  But those ruffians and such that are planning to hit the trail with us tomorrow might enjoy them.  Mayhap you play, they will sing and drink." 

She gets a smile on her face as the bar maid brings her two helpings of roast beast and some bread.  Setting on helping in front of Shar, they both proceed to tuck in. Tyrien is eating with her fingers, but a little daintily, but Shar is mauling the hunk of meat and bone, really going to town on it.  Her milk bowl is upended in the frackus, good thing it was mostly empty.
 
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 9, 2010)

Picking up his crossbow and hefting its bulk over his right shoulder, Werit crosses the barroom to Erin.  "I'm Werit.  I can heal and I can fight, but I don't ride horses.  Give me a seat on the wagon, and you won't regret having me around."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 10, 2010)

By now, Kai has moved to the caravan guards table and is laughing a little too loudly at their jokes, while Erin is talking to Farsil the merchant. She looks the dwarf up and down, then turns to Farsil. "What do you say, room for another one?" The merchant counts on his fingers for a few seconds, then nods. "Well, at least we don't need to worry about being attacked. I can't recall ever being more heavily armed on a journey." 

[sblock=OOC]I'll skip ahead to the next day tonight or tomorrow. I'll try to finish looking over characters tonight. If there is anything that needs to be changed, just change it as we go. Sounds good?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 10, 2010)

Lughart said:


> The merchant counts on his fingers for a few seconds, then nods. "Well, at least we don't need to worry about being attacked. I can't recall ever being more heavily armed on a journey."



Werit grunts his assent.  "Good.  Then I'll be getting a night's sleep wot as to be rested fer the morning.  At yer caravans at sun up, then."  With a nod, Werit excuses himself to a room at the inn for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 10, 2010)

Elerion grins. "An important  rule for well-being and survival: Never be too close to big men with big weapons when they start drinking. I'll stay here for a bit longer and just make sure that my travel gear is in order."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Tyrien finish up her food and lets Shar lick her fingers clean, "Thanks, Shar.  Don't nibble."  She pushes the lioness's head away as it was trying to play.  Replying to Elerion, "Big drunkards are always best avoided.  They tend to step on tails and stumble over short people breaking things when they fall." 

Since the others who are joining them on the morrow are not intending to introduce themselves, she will finish up and find out where she and Shar will be spending the night.

_<<OOC: Yep, go ahead and advance things.  Doesn't look like the other players are going to interact with each other. Tyrien and Elerion can be done.>>_
 
___________________________________________





Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2010)

Normally Throrg would have drank and caroused all night but he has work in the morning. Instead he visibly pulls himself up and stops drinking after just a couple of beers; nursing a third until bedtime. He actual retires to bed at a reasonable hour and gets a good night sleep.

Laying in bed, drifting off to sleep Throrg is listening to the wind and thinking that he is glad he is inside in a nice comfortable bed instead of been outside having to survive the sandstorm.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 14, 2010)

The barroom grows quiet as the inhabitants settle down and go to bed one by one. The PCs are all given separate rooms (we can ignore the cost this time) on the second floor, overlooking the oasis in the middle of the settlement. Tonight all you can see through the window is sand blowing in the wind. You fall asleep to the sound of the wind beating against the walls.

The next morning the storm is over, and the desert is once again quiet. You are awakened at sunrise as the quiet is broken. Someone is shouting their lungs out outside of the building. "Murder! Murder! Barrum is dead!"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2010)

Throrg is having a nice dream when he is rudely waken by shouting outside his window. He doesn't quite remember exactly what it was about but he know it was nice. He turns over to go back to his dream when it penetrates his thick skull that his new employer has been murdered. 

He jumps out of bed to go and investigate further but, as he is not quite sure exactly what he can do when he gets there, he takes the time to dress and don his armour before grabbing his sword and heading down stairs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2010)

Tyrien and Shar had retired early, normally going to sleep just after sunrise and waking up at dawn as they have been spending most of their time outdoors. When the cry was heard, both were awake and feeling the urge to empty their bladders, but remained curled up together on the bed.

Despite the uncomfortable feeling of needing to relieve herself, Tyrien picks up her quiver and attaches it to her belt and grabs her bow saying, "Shar, rouse yourself, there appears to be a ruckus afoot."

The ranger opens the window to see if there is anything suspicious to go with this screaming of nefarious deeds. 

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 14, 2010)

Oog wakes up, grabs his axe and runs outside, looking to find the source of the shouting.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 15, 2010)

Elerion quickly gets dressed, grabs his belongings and then tries to figure out where the shouting is coming from.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 15, 2010)

The shouting is coming from outside the inn. Those who exit can see many of the other guests stick their sleepy heads out of their rooms. One by one the guards, merchants helpers and tavern employees are staggering out of their rooms, curious to see what the uproar is about. A group has gathered outside in front of the stablehouse.

It's plain to see the source of the commotion. The stables doors have been smashed open, and the stable itself is empty. All the horses, the merchants wagons and wares, everything has dissapeared during the nights storm, leaving only a corpse dressed in the leather armor common among the caravan guards.

In front of the group stands Farsil the merchant, pale as a sheet, looking at where his caravan should be. Erin stands beside him with a worried look on her face.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2010)

Werit, who had been up at the crack of dawn with his daily prayers, slips on his leather jerkin and grabs his weapon.  The priest trundles down the stairs with heavy bootsteps and is soon standing beside Erin and Farsil.  "Is that man one of the caravan members?" Werit skirts the clearing and crouches down beside the fallen guardsman to check his vital signs.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 16, 2010)

"He was one of Farsil's hired muscle." Erin answers. "From Vhol by the looks of him."

The man is dead. He has multiple long slashes across his chest, likely from a scimitar. The blood on the stable floor suggests he bled out after being attacked.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2010)

Tyrien takes one look at the smash doors of the stable from the window and exclaims, "Goblin fornicating orc whelps! BUCK!"  Not even bothering with the stairs, the half-eleven ranger climbs out the window, slides down the roof of the porch below it, and dangles over the edge to drop the last few feet tot the ground. 

Sprinting to the stable, Tyrien rushes inside to investigate where she left her equine companion, supposedly safe during the storm. 

Shar follows the half-elven woman out the window and to the stable, sensing the woman's agitation and distress.  However, the large cat takes a look at the bloody mess that was an inept guard and decides to sit on her haunches next to it, tail twitching.  The lioness looks from the priest checking the vitals to the Trackers Guild couple to the fat merchant man looking distraught.  Shar looks around at the crime scene like she master of her domain, while she waits for Tyrien to come back out.
 
_<<OOC: Did Tyrien just lose her horse? >>_
 
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 16, 2010)

The stable has room for twenty horses but is now empty. (Perception from Pmiller thanks)

Farsil pants heavily and wipes his brow. "How much Erin? I'll pay anything if you can find my caravan."

"A man died, Farsil! I won't run out into the desert and become victim number two, and I'll make damn sure my husband doesn't either!"

"A thousand gold! For each of you! Please, without this I'm ruined!" Erin ignores Farsil as he keeps pleading.

<<_OOC: No, don't worry._>>


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Throrg saunters out of the inn and joins the group gathered round the stables. It takes him a few minutes but he eventually works out that its not the caravan master who has been killed but one of the guards. Nevertheless the caravan appears to have been stolen. Still not sure what he can do to help, Throrg just hangs around waiting to see what happens.

Throrg's eyes light up at the mention of 1,000 gold pieces and he shouts "Throrg go."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 16, 2010)

Lughart said:


> "He was one of Farsil's hired muscle." Erin answers. "From Vhol by the looks of him."



Werit gets up from his crouch over the dead guard, then quickly jumps back a step as Shar joins him beside the corpse.  Shaking his head and muttering in dwarven, Werit backs away from the lion and heads for Farsil.  "Attacked, sliced by a scimitar, then left fer dead.  His family'll want notice.  Where's he from, any of you lot know?" Werit looks to Erin and her husband then back to Farsil.  "Anything special-like on yer caravan that'd warrant this particular brand o' slaughter?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2010)

Tyrien looks around the interior of the stable muttering, "$@#%...Buck... #$*&! ... alone in the desert."

She will head back to where Shar is guarding the corpse, and begin looking around at the tracks, particularly searching for the unique notch in Buck's left front hoof that should set his apart from the other horses.

Shar continues to sit on her haunches, tail twitching, observing those around her.  The lioness is keeping her own counsel and apparently unconcerned about the distress of Farsil.

Hearing someone mention of reward and already being upset at the prospect of someone taking her equine friend, the ranger woman curtly replies, "You have a deal as long as they have Buck as well. Now everyone stop tramping around while I examine the tracks left behind by these rustlers, particularly you, big feet."
 
_<<OOC: _Perception (1d20+11=30); Survival (1d20+9=25) if needed._>>_
 
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 17, 2010)

Farsil lights up as Throrg and Tyrien takes him up on the offer, but shudders at the expenses it will have if more people start volunteering.

"I hired the whole band out of Vhol" he answers Werit. "We weren't carrying anything out of the ordinary. Silver, mostly. But there was one thing. A collegue of mine asked me to ship a box for him. He said it was an heirloom he wanted to get to a relative. Very important, he said, made me promise to keep the key on me at all times. All I saw when I opened it was some writings, but I guess anything can be valuable to the right person. You think that may be it?"

***

While Tyrien is searching the stable she finds some of Bucks tracks covering those of the other horses. It seems he was led out last, and put up quite a fight judging by the number of hoofprints darting back and forth along the stable floor. Luckily there is no blood.

Bucks tracks, and those of over ten other horses, a few wagons and several pairs of boots lead west out of the settlement. They have almost been erased by the sandstorm, and are only visible due to the size of the group. The fact that they haven't been completely wiped away makes it look like the horses and wagons were stolen pretty late in the storm. How anyone made it into Traders Rest through the clouds of sand and dust is another question.
_
<<OOC: Nice rolls! Warrants a little more information than "they went that way">>_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2010)

The ranger examines everything around the area, getting low to the ground when necessary and moving bystanders out of the way as required. Shar gets off her butt and pads around after her. After seeing what she needed to see, Tyrien declares to Shar while pointing off into the desert, "They went that way." 

As she approaches the group around Farsil with Shar by her side, Tyrien has an impatient look, uncharacteristic of her elven heritage, but probably normal for her.  Hearing the end of the conversation, she suggests, "Caravans and horses alone are worth a fair amount to tempt anyone. But a gnome once told me, information can sometimes be the most valuable a person can obtain.  Seems silly to me, but crazy gnomes are... well, crazy."

_<<OOC: Yeah, too good and Invis Castle will make me pay later. But I will say the phrase. __>>_
 
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2010)

"Throrg go get things." he says and rushes back inside. He comes out a few minutes later with all of his equipment. "Throrg now ready." he says.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 17, 2010)

"A murder in the night, a mysterious heirloom stolen ... a ballad in the making", Elerion says. "The reward is also nice. I am more than willing to go and search for your lost property."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

Werit scowls, unhappy with something.  "If we're changin' gear an' trompin' out inna desert, best ter get me things.  Wait here."  The priest trundles back inside the inn for a few minutes, then presently returns kitted out in his traveling gear, backpack slewn over his shoulders.  The grip of an oversized sword pokes above one shoulder, though the dwarf fingers the dwarven waraxe strapped to his left hip.  "Who else is comin'?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 17, 2010)

"I'll go" says Oog, hefting his large axe over his shoulder.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Tyrien gives an instruction to Shar, "Wait here and make sure these big feeted ones don't mess up the trail that is left.  I will get our stuff." 

She returns to her room to fetch the rest of her regular gear transferring the items she needs from the saddle bags. Shrugging on the loaded backpack and the half-elven woman feels the encumbrance. It is going to slow her down, but without Buck, what can she do unless one of these new strong backs traveling with her takes some of the load. She asks to leave the saddle bags in the care of the inn until she returns.

Once outside, Tyrien greets the others, "Since my horse usually carries some of my gear, I am little overloaded.  Do any of you already have a rope and a grappling hook?  If so I can leave mine here to be looked after at the inn, unless someone wants to volunteer to carry it for me.  Otherwise I will be slowed down some."  

"Does everyone have enough food and water before we leave?"

_<<I am assuming Shar won't carry a saddle bag.__>>_
 
___________________________________________





Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

The dwarf eyes Tyrien, then the lionness.  Though it's clear he's no fan of the large cat, who to him looks to be nearly pack-animal height, Werit grunts his assent.  "I kin take the weight."  Werit sticks out a callused palm, waiting for Tyrien to hand over her grappling hook and rope.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Tyrien happily rummages around in her pack and removes the silk rope and grappling hook, handing them over to the dwarf. She thanks him, "Much appreciated, never know when we might need that gear."

_<<Just to clear if you read CB's post too quickly, Shar is still medium sized at her current HD. But size is relative to short people. __>>_
 
___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 18, 2010)

"Great then" Farsil grins so wide you can see all of his little yellow teeth. "Good to know someone around here is willing to stand up to a challenge. I'd give you all the gear and supplies you might need, but you see how that could be problematic. You could probably buy whatever you need at the Rose, though. It doubles as a store for people traveling through."

<<Pmiller: For future reference, you can get Shar to do just about anything with a high enough handle animal roll.>>

<<Also, feel free to buy any common items (rations, waterskins etc.) from the inn without roleplaying it.>>

<<Finally, s@squ@tch hasn't been online for almost a week. We'll go ahead without him for now, and I'll get him into the adventure when he comes back.>>


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2010)

Werit grunts at Farsil, then moves indoors to fill up on food and water for the journey.  His supplies replenished, the priest once again heads outdoors and hoists his pack.  While waiting for the others to return, Werit stares at Farsil, sizing up the merchant and silently musing, _"Wonder if he has tha gold ter pay us.  Or whether he'll e'en be here when we get back. *If *we get back." _An audible harumphff escapes Werit's jowls.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

Tyrien is ready to go after the dwarf helps carrying gear.  She approaches Erin and asks, "What can you tell that lies in the direction the tracks lead?  Any terrain features or potential hazards I should know about?"  

___________________________________________




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 19, 2010)

"Well, it's pretty barren to tell the truth. There's a few oases, but none within a realistic traveling distance. Those are usually used by the orc tribes anyway, and they don't attack settlements, preferring to hit our caravans on the road. The nomads don't usually travel this far north, and they keep away from the orcs in any case.

There are a few hornets nests, and those are not to be underestimated. We've lost good people to those monsters, so be careful. They often make their nests in valleys, and make strange rock formations around them.

There are also a few burial chambers, but I strongly suggest leaving those alone. Both the nomaods and the orcs are too superstitious to ever enter them anyway, so I doubt anyone is using one as a hideout. No offence" se says to Throrg.

"Beside that, you won't find much else than sand until you reach the mountains, and the dwarves like to keep to themselves."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2010)

*GM:*  "Beside that, you won't find much else than sand until you reach the mountains, and the dwarves like to keep to themselves."       "That they do," grunts Werit.  "Day's still fresh, best ter git goin' soon. Ever'one ready?"


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 19, 2010)

"I am. So onwards then. Adventure calls and we should not let it wait",
Elerion says with a grin.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2010)

Throrg goes to the Rose and buys a days worth of standard rations and six days worth of dried rations. Putting his purchases in his backpack he goes back to the others.

Throrg, having returned with his food, says "Throrg ready."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2010)

Tyrien thanks Erin for the information.  Laying a hand on Shar's head she speaks to the lioness, "Well, orcs, nomads, and hornets, eh?  I think we can deal with that."

Before the rest are ready to depart she asks, "How are we fixed for healing?  Do we have enough potions and spells?  What about a wand of curing light wounds?"

[sblock=OOC]Do they sell potions at The Rose?  What about a wand of Cure Light Wounds.  Tyrien cannot afford one on her own, but she has enough coin to purchase over a quarter of one if we can pool together enough money.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm afraid the Desert Rose doesn't sell any magic items.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

Werit fixes Tyrien with a steely eye.  "Ye've got a priest standin' right afore ye.  Reckon I kin patch tha most common ailments.  As fer a curin' stick, I got one."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2010)

Tyrien blinks innocently right back at those steely eyes without a care and says, "Well don't go charging into the fray an get yourself killed then.  We got no one else that can bring you back from half dead unless you show me how to use that wand of yours."

The ranger is looking around, ready to go, "Come on Shar."  She starts following the tracks.

_<<Survival +9; Take 10 for Tracking, beats DC19.  If it is difficult, than maybe someone can Aid Another to hit DC21.>>_
___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 21, 2010)

The tracks lead west into the desert. They are relatively easy to follow, but the heat is brutal, and he high dunes make it very hard to see far. Trudging through the soft sand is exhausting, and after scaling and descending from sand dunes for hours most of you are longing to get back to the wetlands of the north.

After about two hours the tracks become more visible, meaning you have either gotten out of the area hit by the storm, or the tracks were made after the storm settled.

As you start to wonder how a pack of horses could pull a caravan through this terrain, you come across the first sign of your quarry. A horse lies lifeless in the sand, tired almost to death but breathing weakly. It's mouth and nostrils are caked with sand. It is not Buck, but looks like one of the horses owned by the caravan guards.

You come across five more horses in the following hour, but Buck is not among them. None are dead, although some are very close. The last one lies panting at the edge of a long ravine.

The ravine is about fifty feet wide, but goes on longer than you can see. Strange long rocks spiral from its sides, up towards the sky. The tracks lead down a steep slope ending at the ravines bottom, and you can see several 5' by 5' holes along the ravines edges.

<<If anyone wants to help or examine the horses, post what you do with them before what you do at the ravine.>>


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2010)

When the group gets to the first horse, Werit stops and motions for Tyrien to join him.  "Let's 'ave a look 'ere."  The dwarf crouches beside the horse, trying to gauge whether the beast can be saved. "If tha beast ain't dead on its feet, I kin try an' save it.  Wand'd do the trick."  Werit looks up at Tyrien.  "You could watch, see 'ow to use the wand."  The dwarf gets to his feet.  "That way, if'n I drop, ye'll know 'ow ter save me."  Werit smiles a toothy grimace of a smile at Tyrien.








*OOC:*


To the group: Werit can use his wand of cure light on the horses if we want to try to revive them in order to bring them back to Farsil (or use them ourselves).  Reckon Tyrien'd see how it's done after the first wand charge, then Werit could use some of his daily healing spells.  As I regard the wand as a group resource, group input on its use seems in order.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2010)

Tyrien checks the first horse with Werit, letting the healer use his expertise, "Oh dear, this is not good Shar.  We must try to help the poor creature."

The ranger is definitely concerned about the animals and will insist that they help each one and take them with, unburdened, even if it slows the party down.  She is confident she can keep tracking, but will not sacrifice the exhausted horses just to save Buck.

Later on, she stands at the edge of the ravine and tries to notice anything about these holes.

[sblock=OOC]Heal +6; Take 10 for Aid Another, but not sure it is necessary on the first one. Perception +11 and Knowledge Nature +5 Take 10 for each. I would use your Cure Minor Wounds Spells, etc... before you start using the wand, but that's just me.

At the Ravine, Take 10 on Perception +11 for these holes.  Any other rolls needed? Knowledge Geography or Nature +5.[/sblock]
___________________________________________
 




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Throrg follows behind Tyrien as she follows the caravan tracks. Occasionally pointing out a likely looking track. While it would be obvious to anyone else that Tyrien does not need his help, Throrg is oblivious to this fact and helps anyway.

Throrg is not really familiar with horses, so as the others tend to the horses, he stands back and keeps a careful watch.

Once the party arrives at the ravine, Throrg has a careful look around. He suspects a trap and his mainly looking for movement.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2010)

Werit taps a gnarled wooden stick at his hip.  Taking out the wand and pointing it at the first horse, Werit eyes Tyrien.  "Ye hold it so, speak tha incantation word, an' then ya touch it ter tha creature ye be healin'.  Incantation word's _priori amata_."  The priest heals the first horse with the wand, then nods at Tyrien and re-stows the wand back at his hip.  "Now ye know. Reckon ye kin use it, push come ter shove?"

For any other horse or caravan beast of burden encountered, Werit will rely on a _cure minor wounds _spell from his daily preparation of spells.  Only the first horse will receive a charge from his wand of _cure light wounds_.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 22, 2010)

Oog will watch as the others tend to the horses, never having been good with animals, or being careful with anything that need to be handled carefully.

[sblock=OOC]I support the notion of taking the horses and riding them, it could be very useful getting from place to place relatively quickly[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 23, 2010)

While examining the horse Werit finds no wounds. However, it is exhausted from forced marching and damaged from inhaling dust from the storm, made all the worse by having been beaten several times across the back (read: non lethal damage). The charge from the wand gives it enough strength to stand up, and while it still looks tired, you think it could bear a rider.

The horses recieving weaker magic still can't walk after you heal them (i assume you ment to cast "stabilize", as cure minor wounds don't exist in PF). If you don't either heal them or stay and care for them for a few hours, they could die from the heat.

***

Tyrien can clearly see the holes are big enough for any of you to enter, and maybe even for a horse. A caravan would never fit though, unless there are some much bigger holes further into the ravine. She can also hear a faint tapping coming from under the sand.

Throrg look around for traps and ambushes, but sees nothing. The ravine is just as still as the rest of the desert.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: Yes, _stabilize_, for four of the other horses, thank you.  That takes up Werit's complement of orisons for the day. If there is a remaining horse, he will drop _protection from law _to cast _cure light wounds_. Let me know if you want me to roll the clw.  It should go at 1d8+4. 

Werit considers.  "Ye kin ride this one 'ere," the dwarf gestures to the first horse that he healed with his wand before continuing, "but I wouldna.  'E's been lamed by mistreatment an' needs a bit o'rest. As fer tha other five beasts, I wouldna ride them either. The lot of 'em need ter rest up a few days. Them 'orses kin walk 'longside us til they're in better 'ealth. An' being as 'ow we're likely ter come up 'gainst some trouble 'ere in a moment, I'm thinkin' me healin's better saved fer folk wot as walk on two legs not four."

As that's the most Werit has said aloud in weeks, he's out of breath and turning red with embarrassment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2010)

Tyrien thanks Werit for tending to the poor creatures and backing up her concern over keeping them unburdened.  

At the strange noise of tapping, she asks, "There is a strange tapping from under foot.  What do you suppose that is Shar?" She might be talking directly to the lioness, but her words are meant for everyone as her habit.

"Hmm, maybe we should do some stealthy scouting down there and peek.  What do you think?"  Shar sits on her haunches and looks at Tyrien quizzically, saying nothing.
 
[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the Cure Minor Wounds. I still haven't completely converted from 3.5Ed on everything related to other characters.  I also have family visiting form out of town this week and lack time to look some stuff up while I try to keep from slowing games down.

Re: The Ravine.  Having some difficulty envisioning it correctly.  Are these holes visible to see into as you go down the steep sloop?  Are they at the ravine's floor level or at various levels of elevation.  Are the holes opening horizontally? How deep is the ravine?[/sblock]
___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]No worries. I'd rather you did it this way than use a lot of time because you feel a need to check everything.

I duess a more thorough description of the ravine is in order. So, details: The slope where the tracks go leads down one end of the ravine, which is where you are standing. The slope goes on for 120', and when it ends, the ravine is about 60' deep. There is not much change in elevation after that.

The ravines sides are almost vertical drops of sand, held up by the strange winding rock formations mentioned earlier. The holes are positioned at the base of the ravines sides and lead diagonally downwards into the ground. Four of them are clearly visible from where you are standing. Is that a satisfactory level of detail?[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 25, 2010)

Elerion, not being a veterinarian or a great healer, had spent the time looking around the area and trying to find a way to make this event somehow sound heroic for the ballad he intents to compose.

Once Werit is done, he gets closer to the rest and asks: "What do we do now? Venture forth into that ravine?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyrien suggests to Shar, "I think we should take a look, cautiously and see if those tracks lead into those tunnels."

The ranger makes her way quietly and tries to keep to ravine wall and out of sight from the openings of the holes as she makes her way down the slope.  Shar pads silently behind her.
 
[sblock=OOC]Taking 10's on Stealth & Perception: Tyrien=24/21, Shar=21/16.[/sblock]
___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 27, 2010)

Throrg looks at the ravine and waits to see what everyone is going to do. "What want Throrg do?"


----------



## Lughart (Nov 28, 2010)

Werit: You can cast as many Orisons per day as you want, so no need to be wastin 1st levels spells if you feel like conserving.

As Tyrien descends into the ravine, the tapping noise gets louder. When she reaches the bottom, it sounds like the footsteps of a hundred people, far beneath the ground. Shar gets uneasy upon noticing the sound, but keeps quiet.

The tracks lead further through the ravine, but 80' from the slopes bottom one pair of bootprints break off from the main group and leads down a hole. The rest of the tracks keep going the same direction as far as you can see.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2010)

Throrg will keep following the others unless someone tells him to do something different.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

Tyrien continues to be stealthy at the bottom of the ravine and looks into the hole with the lone boot prints.  

She signals the others to go ahead and proceed down into the ravine to catch up.  Shar remains close and protective.
 
[sblock=OOC]Taking 10's on Stealth & Perception: Tyrien=24/21, Shar=21/16. Anything to be learned from the boot prints? Take 10 on Survival (19) if necessary.[/sblock]
___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 29, 2010)

Werit finds somewhere to tie up the four lame and one semi-healed horse, grunting as his thick fingers try to work the rope into a knot.  "Blast it!"  When reasonably assured that the beasts won't amble off while he's away, Werit hoists his waraxe and trundles down into the ravine after the others.

Werit is wearing a magical breastplate and carrying a full complement of metal weaponry.  I'm just guessing, but it seems reasonable that he would make a great deal of noise, despite any attempts otherwise.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 29, 2010)

OOC: I'm assuming everyone follows the group down. If Elerion or Oog wants to remain above they can, since they haven't said anything to the contrary.

Close examination of the tracks let's Tyrien confirm two things. One, the person who entered here went in, but not out. He is either still here, or left by another route. Two, the tracks seem too light for a human. They don't press as deeply into the sand as a grown humanoid would, but are too big to belong to a halfling or gnome.

When the rest of the group descends into the ravine Tyrien hears the tapping noise get louder. Looking down the hole she is standing by, she sees an enormous insect scrambling towards her.

The rest of the group has almost rejoined Tyrien when they too hear the tapping footsteps, quickly getting louder. A few seconds later black hornets the size of big dogs start crawling out of the holes.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 29, 2010)

```
[COLOR=Sienna][COLOR=White]  lAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSl[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=White]1[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]2[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]3[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [/COLOR]4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR]l l l
 5l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 6l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l
 7l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l
 8l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 9l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l
10l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
11l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
12l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l
13l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
14[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
15[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
16[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]

l l = 5' square
[COLOR=Sienna]lOl[/COLOR] = impassable
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR] = Werit 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR] = Elerion
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR] = Oog
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR] = Tyrien
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR] = Throrg
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR] = hornet
```


```
Combatant    AC   HP   In hand        Other effect
Hornetx4     15   26   NA             None
Oog          20   42   Greataxe       None
Tyrien       19   30   None           None
Werit        20   33   Waraxe/shield  None
Throrg       16   52   None           None
Elerion      19   29   None           None
```
Noone failed the perception checks, so noone is surprised, and everyone gets normal turns immediately. Just act in whatever order you like, then I'll recap.

BTW: If your AC seems too low, its because you haven't drawn your shield. I assumed that since Werit drew his axe out of combat, his shield is also at the ready.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 29, 2010)

"Oog will stay and watch" he says, before the hornets come out of the ravine, he will then charge and attack the nearest hornet at F5

attacks to come

EDIT: not sure if I hit it but I probably killed it if I did. you messed with the wrong Half-Orc's buddies!

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 36/36
AC: 20, Touch 11, Flat Footed 19
Initiative: +1
CMB: +9
CMD: 20
Fort: +6
Ref: +2
Will +1
Speed 20'

Greataxe: +11 = +4 (BAB) + 5 (Stat) +1 (feat) +1 (Magic) (1d12+10)20 X3
Battleaxe: +9 = +4 (BAB) + 5 (Stat) (1d8+5)20 X3

Darkvision 60'
Perception +0
Survival +7[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 30, 2010)

"I hate insects", Elerion says with a distinct look of distaste on his face. He quickly draws his rapier and readies his shield, ready for the insects to make their move.

[sblock=ooc]Move action: Draw weapon, Standard action: ready shield [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2010)

Throrg draws his Greatsword and waits for the hornet to approach him before attacking it. "Here kitty kitty" he bellows to attract its attention.  With a mighty whack, Throrg takes a chunk out of the hornet. Much to his surprise it still keeps moving.


[sblock=OOC]*Move Action:* Draw Weapon.
*Ready Standard Action:* Attack hornet as soon as it comes within range.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Crap! I forgot to write she was wearing her buckler and carrying her bow in hand.  Realistically she would have been traveling that way all along.  I will pay for the mistake for the longbow, but there is no reason for her to ever have the buckler stored away outside of civilization. I will correct that for the future.[/sblock]Tyrien moves away from the hole and that hornet, towards the rest of the group, giving Shar the command to guard her.  As she approaches Oog and Elerion she draws her longbow from her quiver.  She looses an arrow at the first hornet that appears to be moving towards Throrg.

"Sorry guys, I should have been on the lookout better for these critters.  Let's focus our attention to gang up on them one at a time if possible."

Sharliel stays at her side ready to bite a hornet that gets too close.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Handle Animal (1d20+12=30)
*Move Action:* Move to K-5 drawing longbow as Free Action
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at hornet moving towards Throrg Longbow (1d20+10=18, 1d8+2=5)

Shar moves to K-6 and has a readied melee attack if hornet comes in range Bite (1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Dec 3, 2010)

NPCing Werit sice CB hasn't posted for a while.

As the hornets start spewing out of the ground Oog throws himself at the nearest one, but his sword only finds thick carpace.

Tyrien sends an arrow towards one of the hornets, and it connects. Meanwhile Werit moves up beside Throrg, and the rest of the group readies their weapons and waits for the bugs to move closer.

The hornet hit by Tyrien takes flight and gets ready to sting Throrg. Before the stinger can connect, his sword and Werits axe flies out towards it, and the blows tear it apart.

The other hornets move in to strike. Shar takes a bite out of one of the before it jabs its stinger deep into his masters shoulder. The wound feels warm as poison is pumped into the bloodstream. The other hornets sting at the party but misses.

(Ouch, critical hit on Tyrien. 13 damage and make a fortitude save DC 16 or take 1 dexterity damage)

```
[COLOR=Sienna][COLOR=White]  lAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSl[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=White]1[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]2[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]3[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [/COLOR]4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 5l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l
 6l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]s[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l
 7l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l
 8l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l
 9l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
10l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
11l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
12l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
13l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
14[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
15[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
16[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]

l l = 5' square
[COLOR=Sienna]lOl[/COLOR] = impassable
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR] = Werit 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR] = Elerion
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR] = Oog
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR] = Tyrien
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR] = Throrg
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]s[/COLOR] = Sharliel
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR] = hornet
```


```
Combatant    AC   HP   In hand         Other effect
Hornetx3     15   26   NA              None
Oog          20   42   Greataxe        None
Tyrien       20   17   Longbow/Buckler None
Sharliel     14   15   NA              None
Werit        20   33   Waraxe/shield   None
Throrg       16   52   Greatsword      None
Elerion      22   29   Rapier/Shield   None
```


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2010)

Tyrien, smarting from the nasty wound, shrugs off the poison's effects.  She steps back and fires two quick arrows at the hornet, one scoring. With a quick noise, a cat-like snarl, she orders Shar to slip between her and the hornet.

In a flurry of snarling, biting and slashing claws, Sharliel manages to score another minor wound on the stinging critter.

"Elerion, Shar moved so you can step closer to help us with this wounded one."

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+5=25)
*Free Action:* 5ft-step to J-5 & Handle Animal (1d20+12=16)
*Full Round Action:* Ranged Attack at hornet at L-5 Rapid Shot (1d20+8=18, 1d8+2=5, 1d20+8=9, 1d8+2=8) with Precise Shot and Point Blank shot

Shar: 5ft step to K-5 *Full Round Attack* on L-5: Bite (1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=3) & 2 claws (1d20-1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d20-1=3, 1d4+1=5)

 5 attacks for only 8 damage. At least I wasn't poisoned. 

[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]; I left K-6 open for you to 5ft-step into and help with my wounded hornet.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 3, 2010)

When Werit finishes off his hornet, Throrg looks around for another. Seeing that Elerion has a hornet all to himself, he moves into a position where he can flank it and takes a mighty swing at it. Somehow Throrg becomes distracted and his sword smashes into the ground. leaving him struggling to pull it out.

[sblock=Actions]*Move: *to J9.
*Standard: * Attack Hornet (1d20+10+2 [flanking bonus])[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Wincing at Tyrien's sting, Werit grunts.  When the ranger looks to still be standing on her own two feet, the dwarf grunts in satsifaction and trundles forward to skirt around the backside of the hornet closest to Oog.  Careful not to the let the hornet get a sting in at him as he moves to flank, Werit raises his waraxe a second time and swings at the insect with a grunt.

OOC: Move to E5, attack with dwarven waraxe.  Flank w/Oog.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 12, 2010)

OOC: Is Hedowin still welcome in this game?  No worries if not.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 12, 2010)

s@asqu@tch: Sure you can. I'll leave a note in the OOC thread.

Everyone else: Almost done with school for this semester, so I'll start NPCing anyone who lags too far behind, to pick up the pace.

Shar steps in front of her master and gives the hornet a nasty bite as Tyrien launches an arrow into it's side.

Throrg moves to help Elerion, but the hornet evades his sword. Elerion uses the distraction to deliver a strike with his rapier, but with dissapointing effect.

Oog swings his axe again, and this time it rends into the bug just as Werit comes in on it's flank. The dwarfs axe hits the hornet at the joint between its hind and torso, and separates them.

The two remaining Hornets take flight once again and tries to retreat down the holes.

(Attack of opportunity for Shar and Throrg)


```
[COLOR=Sienna][COLOR=White]  lAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSl[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=White]1[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]2[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [COLOR=White]3[/COLOR]lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
 [/COLOR]4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 5l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]s[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l
 6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 7l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l
 8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 9l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l
10l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
11l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
12l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
13l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
14[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
15[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]
16[COLOR=Sienna]lOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlO[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Sienna]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl[/COLOR]

l l = 5' square
[COLOR=Sienna]lOl[/COLOR] = impassable
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR] = Werit 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR] = Elerion
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR] = Oog
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR] = Tyrien
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR] = Throrg
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]s[/COLOR] = Sharliel
[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR] = hornet
```


```
Combatant    AC   HP   In hand         Other effect
HornetL5     15   18   NA              None
HornetK9     15   20   NA              None
Oog          20   42   Greataxe        None
Tyrien       20   17   Longbow/Buckler None
Sharliel     14   15   NA              None
Werit        20   33   Waraxe/shield   None
Throrg       16   52   Greatsword      None
Elerion      22   29   Rapier/Shield   None
```


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 12, 2010)

Throrg shouts "Coward. Come back. Fight." at the retreating hornet. At the same time, he takes a hack at the hornet's back taking a big chunk out of it but not managing to kill it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2010)

Sharliel snarls and snaps again manages to sink her teeth into the flying creature, tearing at its carapace. 

"Nice work, Shar," the elf ranger encourages.

[sblock=Actions]Shar: Attack of Opportunity on L-5 Hornet AoO Bite (1d20+4=19,  1d6+1=7)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Dec 12, 2010)

Mauled and close to death, the hornets retreat out of sight. They both fly down the same holes they came from.

[sblock=OOC]Whether we keep the initiative is up to you, really. If you want to pursue, take your turn now. If you want to be more cautious, post something hinting at that.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2010)

Tyrien, pursues the hornet that is still easiest to get a final shot at, sending an arrow down the tunnel after the large insectoid.

"Don't get away you stinger!  Shar get 'em."

She tries to convince the lioness to pursue, but the large kitten wisely declines the honor in favor of staying at her side.
[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack, longbow, at hornet at wounded hornet Arrow (1d20+10=19,  1d8+2=7) with Point Blank shot*
Free Action:* Handle Animal (1d20+12=14); Failure

Shar: Remains guarding Tyrien[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2010)

Without stopping to consider whether its a good idea, Throrg chases  the hornet down the tunnel. 

[sblock=OOC]He will only stop, if:
- it becomes too dark to see,
- he looses the trail
- he realises that he can't keep up
- he catches up. In which case he hits it.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2010)

Werit shakes the worst of the hornet gore off his dwarven waraxe then curtly crosses to Tyrien.  Stopping short of the ranger, Werit eyes her wounds, saying, "How bad's it?  Anyone else?"  The dwarf looks around at the others.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 14, 2010)

Tyriens arrow hits its target just before it disappears into the darkness.

Throrg chases after the last honet, but while he is much faster than the bugs down in the tunnels, it becomes too dark to continue before he can catch up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Tyrien sighs as the critter gets away. "Well, fat lot you did to stop them from getting away, Shar.  But at least we made them run away." 

The ranger girl is not really annoyed at Shar's decline to chase after them and she pats her companion on the head.  The lioness sits on her haunches and begins to display typical feline apathy while she cleans her paws. 

Tyrien looks to Werit, "Twas a lucky shot, and it does hurt. The stinger tip fell out so I don't think I got poisoned."

She will remain on the lookout for further threats around.  While doing so, she will try to remember if there is anything she might have learned about this type of terrain or the holes in the ravine walls.

[sblock=OOC]She will accept healing if it's being offered. Take 10's on Skill Checks. Perception (21) and Knowledge Nature/Dungeoneering/Geography (15s). Not sure if there is actually anything to learn or not.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


Dropped _protection from law_to heal Tyrien.







Werit crosses the gap between himself and Tyrien.  "Stay still, girl."  The priest touches Tyrien's wounds, knitting the flesh new with the blue-black magical light of Gorum.  "There, better."  Werit stands back, surveying his work.  "Be bruised a bit, mebbe, but better in a day or two."


----------



## Lughart (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=Knowledge][sblock=Nature]From the number of hornets that have attacked you, this seems to be a small colony. There are bound to be many workers underground, but probably not many more soldiers than those you have allready encountered.[/sblock][sblock=Dungeoneering]The walls of the tunnels are smoother than normal sandstone, probably from some secretion left by the hornets to make their nests stable. you don't think there is much chance of these caves ever collapsing.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 15, 2010)

Throrg may not be the brightest star in the sky but even he is not daft enough to go chasing after an enemy in the dark. Therefore, he reluctantly turns back and goes to join the others. "Too dark. Bug gone." he says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2010)

*Tyrien e'Drianne, Half-elf Female Ranger*

Tyrien fidgets impatiently while the she suffers the cleric's attentions, but then speaks nicely afterward, "Shar, he does good work, neh. Thanks o' stout one." 

The ranger frowns at Thorg, "Alright big guy, don't worry.  Your lunch ain't getting away.  We will be back for them later."

She follows the tracks to where the lone boot prints split off and peers down the tunnel.  

Assuming she doesn't notice anything, Tyrien addresses the others sharing what she knows about the ravine's structure and the hornet colony. Then she continues, "Two choices. One, we head into this hole and finish off the hornets and find why one horse rustler went down there. Or two, we continue on after the rest of the caravan.  What will it be?"

[sblock=OOC]Stealth Take 10s checking out the hole. Tyrien  24, Shar 21. Then 10 of Perception for 21.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## Lughart (Dec 15, 2010)

OOC: Unless Tyrien ventures further down the hole, she can't see anything more.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2010)

"No leave enemy behind." says Throrg. He starts to rummage around in his backpack and eventually extracts an _Everburning Torch_ "Throrg have light."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2010)

Tyrien holds out her hand to steady the big man, "Hold on big guy, let's not be hasty. I got one of those too if necessary.  But we have horses to rescue and the others might have an opinion." 

Shar sits on her haunches and spares a look down the tunnel before returning to her grooming.  Clearly her vote is indifference.

[sblock=OOC]Anyone else want to chime in on the group's course of action?  Right now I think Tyrien would vote to move on, but she is somewhat impetuous and vengeful so she can be talked into heading into the tunnel as well.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 16, 2010)

Werit grunts then shoots a look at the tunnel hole.  "Dark won't matter ter me eyes, I kin see.  Seems ter me huntin' the owner of them tracks an' huntin' the caravan thieves're one an' tha same.  I say down the hole we go."  The dwarf pauses a touch and hoists the heavy leather belt at his hips.  "What we shouldna do is split up.  Aye, splittin' up's a bad way ter go.  Stick ta'gether, whichever way it 'tis."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2010)

Tyrien pulls out her _Everburning Torch_ as well and puts it into the special holder in her backpack, tied in place so the light shines from above her left shoulder.

"Sorry Shar, that settles it, we are going.  Go ahead, big guy, lead the way. Werit can follow you, then me and Shar, leaving Elerion and Oog to cover the rear." 

The ranger pickets the horses in the shade of the ravine wall and she is ready to follow along, longbow in hand and an arrow ready.

[sblock=OOC]So Shar and Elerion abstain. 2 votes to go in, Tyrien will go either way leaving Oog outvoted if he disagrees.  We have a consensus. [/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 17, 2010)

Werit stuffs the hilt of his greataxe down a touch--no need to scrape the top of the hilt against the tunnel ceiling.  Hefting his dwarven waraxe, the priest shifts the weight of his pack then trundles forward to warily peer into the mouth of the cave.









*OOC:*


Ready an action, attack a foe if it comes at us.  Darkvision 90'.  What's down there?


----------



## Lughart (Dec 17, 2010)

The tunnel leads down into the ground at roughly a 30 degree angle. It turns left after 40'.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

Tyrien will urge Werit and Throrg to keep going until we either see or hear something or until we reach an intersection of the tunnel.  If the intersection has nothing seen or heard to help us decide which way to go, she will suggest the right-most one.  If things get too winding, she will pull out the compass on the lanyard around her neck to check occasionally.

She will suggest, "Let's move slowly, stopping every 10-15 feet so I can listen for trouble without you two clanking in front of me."

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception for 24. Take 10 on Knowledge Dungeoneering (15) and Survival (21 with Compass) to keep from getting lost.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 18, 2010)

Throrg doesn't have the special holder for his torch that Tyrien has and after fiddling about trying to juggle his torch and his (two-handed) sword, he eventually gives up and puts the torch back in his backpack.

Sword in hand Throrg creeps down the corridor stopping periodically as ordered.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2010)

Werit shoots a glance back at the bossy ranger, then settles in to clank down the tunnel behind Throrg.  Second in line, the priest peers forward into the dark, trying to see.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 19, 2010)

The tunnel keeps spiraling downwards, and were it not for Tyriens compass you would have lost your sense of direction completely. Stopping so often makes the descent slow and tedius. After walking for about two minutes you hear the tapping of footsteps stop entirely, and the tunnel becomes dead quiet. As you keep descending the air becomes humid, and the ground moist. It would seem there is an underground water source nearby.

Five minutes later the tunnel opens up into a large chamber, more than 50' across. The chambers walls have a glazed appearance, as if covered in glass. There are four more tunnels leading out of the room, and a much larger one leading further down. The tracks lead into this room.

The wounded hornets stand about 30' into the chamber. Eight more hornets fill the room, but seven of them are much smaller, about the size of small dogs. Every single hornet is looking at you, standing still as stones and making no sound whatsoever. The room is eerily quiet.

[sblock=OOC]No combat yet unless you want to attack. If you plan on attacking or casting an offensive spell, roll initiative with your actions.

Also, I'm kinda assuming a marching order here. Only three of you posted yourself into the marching order, and it wasn't completely clear if everyone went down the tunnel or not. If you want to change this, say so in you next post.[/sblock]



```
[COLOR=Sienna]lAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOl
 0lOlOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]O[/COLOR]l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOl
 1lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]T[/COLOR]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]s[/COLOR]l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOl
 2lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]W[/COLOR]l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl
 3lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]R[/COLOR]l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl
 4lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOlOl
 5lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l[/COLOR]OlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[/COLOR]
 6lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR]O[COLOR=White]l l[/COLOR]Ol
 7lOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR]Ol
 8lOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOl
 9lOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOl
10[COLOR=White]l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR]OlOl
11lOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]h[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR]OlOl
12lOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR]OlOl
13lOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l l[/COLOR]OlOl
14lOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Sienna][COLOR=White]l l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOl
15lOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR]OlOl
16lOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]w[/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR]O[COLOR=White]l l l l[/COLOR]
17lOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOl
18lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOl
19lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOl
20lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOl
21lOlOlOlOlOlO[COLOR=White]l l l[/COLOR]OlOlOlOlOlOlOl
[/COLOR] 
h = hornet soldier
w = hornet worker
```


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2010)

Tyrien doesn't make a move yet and asks, "You guys want to discuss this or just attack?"

[sblock=OOC]We can discuss a strategy and tactics if you want.  OOC in the other thread or here IC.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 19, 2010)

[sblock=Lughart]
If it is ok with you, I'd like Hedowin to come if after they're done with the hornets nest?
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 21, 2010)

Throrg is just about to rush in and attack the hornets when Tyrien's words seem to stop him for some reason. Instead he simply moves out of the corridor and wait for the hornets to attack him.

[sblock]*Move *to I5
*Ready Action:* Attack any hornet that attacks him.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Tyrien follows after Throrg with Shar protectively at her side.  She has an arrow notched ready to fire should a hornet advance in the their direction.

Shar is ready to attack the first hornet to get within her range.
 
[sblock=OOC]Move to H-5, with Shar at HG-5.  Both have readied actions to attack.[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien's Sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2010)

Werit stares at the hornets but doesn't attack.  Keeping the critters in view, the dwarf shuffles down the last bit of tunnel and then steps to the left.








*OOC:*


Move to J-5 to investigate the larger tunnel opening. Ready action, attack with dwarven waraxe if attacked by anything.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2010)

Once into the cavern, the dwarf looks around, peering into the dark for a better view.







*OOC:*


Darkvision 90'.  Is there anything else to be seen?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2011)

"What's down thar?"  Werit strains his eyes and continues looking forward to try to see what lies ahead.


----------

